# welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?



## Bassattack (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Anglerboardis,

Ich bin mir gerade meine baitcastrute am verändern ,uns zwar den geteillten Korggriff entfernt und aus Hard Eva ersetzt,|kopfkratjetzt will ich denn zwieschenraum von meinen blank, noch Schwarz matt  Lackieren zum Lackieren muss ich ja Epoxy Lack benutzen |bigeyes|kopfkratja gut, denn findet mann ja nur als Klarlack,
jetzt hab ich mal in ebay geschaut und bin auf vollgenden Lack gestossen , jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob der Epoxy Lack auch geignet ist für denn  (Rutenblank)??|kopfkratHierbei handelt es sich um Epoxy Autolack ,ist das der Selbe Epoxy Lack für Ruten oder andere Zusammensetzung?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/VHT-Epoxy-La...0764?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3cc7012cdc
Bitte um Hilfe#6

Danke Gruss mario


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*

Für den Blank kann man stinknormalen Lack benutzen. Vorher ordentlich anschleifen, evtl. grundieren und rauf das Zeugs. Hinterher vielleicht nochmal ne Schicht Klarlack rüber.
Der Epoxy-Lack ist eigentlich nur für die Ringbindungen gedacht.


----------



## Hotel Romeo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*

Hallo Bassattack, den Epoxylack von Ebay solltest Du besser nicht nehmen. Laut Produktbeschreibung ist die Oberfläche steinhart. Die leichteste Biegung würde also dazu führen, daß der Epoxylack anfängt aufzuplatzen. Große Biegungen kommen zwar am Handteil nicht vor, kleine aber schon.

Für den Ansatz vom Breamhunter, normalen Lack zu nehmen, gilt genau dasselbe. Christian Weckesser (das ist der Mann von CMW) hat mir mal erklärt, daß das nachträgliche Lackieren von Blanks ausgesprochen schwierig sei.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es am besten, daß betroffene Stück mit schwarzem Rutengarn (Stärke ist egal) komplett zu bewickeln, und dann einmal mit Epoxy zu lackieren. Wenn du nicht zu üppig lackierst, dann glänzt es auch nicht so stark.

Mit dem 2 Komponenten Epoxy von Gudebrod habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht (es gibt zwie Stärken, ich habe das dünnere. Geht für alle anderen Lackarbeiten  an der Rute auch (Griffmontage, Ringe etc). Habe ich mal per Zufall bei Schallbruch in Essen gesehen und gekauft

Viel Erfolg

Hotel Romeo


----------



## Gemini (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*

Wenn man nicht mit Garn wickeln will kann man dem Rutenbaulack auch Farbpigmente beisetzen. Ich nehme dafür Flüssigpigmente von Mixol und hatte bisher keine Probleme beim verarbeiten.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*

falls du nicht ständig Ruten baust und Schwarz verwendest,
würd ich mal zum Autolackierer wandern und mir einige Tropfen erbitten .
Sonst haste ne angefangene Büchse für 12 EU rumstehen
Gruß A.


----------



## Bassattack (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*

Hallo, Danke  für eure tipps#6
dann muss ich mir mal eine andere alternative suchen am besten direkt durgehenden Hard Eva Griff stück verbauen.

Gruss mario


----------



## heinzi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo, Danke  für eure tipps#6
> dann muss ich mir mal eine andere alternative suchen am besten direkt durgehenden Hard Eva Griff stück verbauen.
> 
> Gruss mario



...oder nimm einen vernünftigen schrumpfschlauch, sofern du den über den blank bekommst.
http://server7.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0520367323420942&PKEY=B277&AnbieterID=10136


----------



## nitronic88 (8. August 2012)

*AW: welchen Epoxy Lack für Rutenblank?*

Wenn es denn Epoxy sein soll dann neh den von Conrad electronics. Kostet nicht die Welt und außerdem kann man das verhältniss härter zu harz selber ein wenig bestimmen. Mehr härter= härterer verbund, weniger=elastischer


----------

